

I'm Afraid To Be A Programmer - Scared_Dev
https://raw.github.com/gist/2036055/60a435d15d2981b47d007567b294c63fb10683f5/Im_Afraid_To_Be_A_Programmer.txt

======
Scared_Dev
Gist isn't kind to long form text written without explicit line breaks. Try
the link below for a more readable version:

[https://raw.github.com/gist/2036055/d51ad6bd7f33e5f2b1bbd231...](https://raw.github.com/gist/2036055/d51ad6bd7f33e5f2b1bbd231bf6a92f448ebb84f/Im_Afraid_To_Be_A_Programmer.txt)

